

Hashing Strings and Pointers – Avoiding Common Pitfalls - DanielH
http://jfdube.wordpress.com/2011/10/12/hashing-strings-and-pointers-avoiding-common-pitfalls/

======
gallamine
For my (and other's) education, can someone explain to me _why_ you would want
to hash a pointer? Google let me down.

~~~
ot
It is probably not a common use case, but in applications such as garbage
collectors, interpreters, allocators, some kind of caches, etc... you may want
to keep track of a set of pointers in a hash table. Hence you need a hash
function.

